# First Cook - Offset Smoker



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

I had this cooker built a few months ago. The first time it was sand blasted and painted the fellow applied way too much paint (thick). After several weeks the paint would not cure so I had to take it back and have it redone.
Today I was finally able to get her seasoned up.
I figured I might as well have my first cook on her today also.
Last night I made a fatty using Jimmy Dean’s hot sausage and stuffed it with roasted poblano peppers and pepperoni. Seasoned it with On Point Sweet Heat Rub.
Finished product





Also rubbed down a slab of baby back ribs in brown sugar and let them sit in the fridge overnight. This morning I seasoned them up with On Point AP Rub and On Point Sweet Heat Rub. 
Finished product glazed with Craig’s Sauce. 





Next up - Pork belly. I made a deep score pattern on the fat side and seasoned it with Smoking Guns Hot Rub.  It also sat overnight in the fridge. 
Finished product glazed with my apricot glaze. 
Glaze consist of:
Craig’s Sauce
Apricot Jam
Tiger Sauce
Apple juice 





Everything turned pretty dang good (especially the fatty). The weather was great, high 40’s sunny and very light wind. All in all a perfect day for getting to know my new cooker. I must say it preformed really well. I was able to maintain temps pretty well and had a clean burning fire all day. It ran between 275* and 330* most of the day. 
Thanks for dropping by and be blessed!
Johnny Ray

Getting Old - just remembered I cooked a couple of chickens on this cooker a while back. I had so many issues with the paint burning off the firebox and such during that cook I wrote it off I guess. Sorry for the confusion. 

Johnny


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 2, 2020)

Great looking  pile of food !!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like that offset worked just fine. Great looking food there guy.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2020)

Glad you got it fired up Johnny. All the food looks fantastic.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2020)

That is quite the maiden voyage break in!  Good looking chow


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2020)

All looks delicious Johnny Ray. That pork belly has my attention for sure. Nice work bud


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks great. Welcome to the offset club.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2020)

Everything looks yummy for sure.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Great looking  pile of food !!


Thanks Jax


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks like that offset worked just fine. Great looking food there guy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks. This is the first smoker I have ever designed. I am more than happy with how it cooks. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Glad you got it fired up Johnny. All the food looks fantastic.


Thanks. It was a great day. Just me and my cook. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

old sarge said:


> That is quite the maiden voyage break in!  Good looking chow


Thanks. I was very pleased with everything. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> All looks delicious Johnny Ray. That pork belly has my attention for sure. Nice work bud


Thanks TNJAKE. I love me pork belly. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks great. Welcome to the offset club.


Thanks Peachey. I had a Jambo Backyard model at one time. Sold it, bought it back and sold it again. Regretted selling ever since. Nice to have a stick burner again. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 2, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Everything looks yummy for sure.


Thanks Farmer. Pretty good bbq if I say so myself. 

JR


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 2, 2020)

Congrats on the new offset.  The first smoke is always fun and your results look great.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

Congrats.

That is quite the maiden voyage.  
Looks like everything turned out perfect.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2020)

The food looks great but the Pride in using Your Smoker Design must be a real High!...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2020)

Great looking food! Glad you're finally able to get some enjoyment from your smoker!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2020)

Everything looks great Johnny!  Congrats on the new smoker up and running.  Nice work.  Stay safe.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice unit.
You had the first smoke/cook well planned.
Which was your favorite?


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 3, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The food looks great but the Pride in using Your Smoker Design must be a real High!...JJ


You are so right. I am really proud of how it turned out and how well it works. I’m having two upper cooking racks made this week. With these it’ll have 1001 square inches of cooking space. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 3, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Great looking food! Glad you're finally able to get some enjoyment from your smoker!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. I’ve certainly had a few issues. For one when I was unloading it from my trailer the first time it broke through the wood floor. Took me almost 2 hours to get it unloaded. :-)

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 3, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice unit.
> You had the first smoke/cook well planned.
> Which was your favorite?


This was the first stuffed fatty I have ever made. Really liked how it turned out. The ribs were real good. The belly was good but certainly not my best. 

JR


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like Johnny Ray it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome!
Good food on your own smoker build!
Doesn’t get much better than that!
Al


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome!
> Good food on your own smoker build!
> Doesn’t get much better than that!
> Al


Thanks Al. Good as it gets!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2020)

Awesome looking food. Nicely done. . .


----------



## Millberry (Dec 4, 2020)

ABSOLUTELY MOUTH-WATERING,,, Thanks for taking the time to send pictures


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 4, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Awesome looking food. Nicely done. . .


Thanks Winterrider!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 4, 2020)

Millberry said:


> ABSOLUTELY MOUTH-WATERING,,, Thanks for taking the time to send pictures


You are welcome. Thanks for the kind words. 

JR


----------

